# Xasered V



## wiwi (Apr 4, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Thermaltake Xaser V
Asus Maximus 6 Extreme
Intel I7 4770K
Asus GTX 680 DCUII
Asus Xonar D2X
Corsair Dominator GT 4x4Gb PC17000
Seasonic X-850
SSD Kingstone Hyperx 120Gb
COOLER
WB Proc EK Supreme HF
WB Motherboard EK M6E
WB VGA EK
WB RAM EK Domionator CSQ
Reservoir EK250 Basic x 2
Pump D5 vario With EK TOP V2  X 2
Radiator EK420 XTC X 2
Compression fittings Primochill Ghost
Rigid Tube Primochill
Adapter 90o EK X 34, Adapter 45o EK X 1, Bitspower Rotary 360o  X 1,
Flow indicator Bitspower X 2, X-Station Mini power Bitspower
Fan Corsair AF140 x 12

Enjoy it...


----------



## f.harng (Apr 4, 2014)

wow~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## OC-K1NG (Apr 4, 2014)

Great Job on this one, whats your temps running that and have you overclocked any of it?


----------



## wiwi (Apr 4, 2014)

OC-K1NG said:


> Great Job on this one, whats your temps running that and have you overclocked any of it?



I have overclocked the proc. Running on 4.7Ghz. The temps idle on 32 degrees full load on 46 degress... 

Thxs for your comment


----------



## Vario (Apr 5, 2014)

Awesome computer, thank you for sharing it!  Really love the external fan look too.

Gave you a 10.


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 5, 2014)

I personally don't like it. I've seen systems with quad sli that look cleaner, and the external fans don't look good either. Sorry if i offended you that's just my opinion. I will give you 7/10.


----------



## poumpoum1972 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Just beautiful*
 
​


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 30, 2014)

Absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!! 

10/10


----------



## aspire (Jun 6, 2014)

I voted 5/10 because:

I'm sorry, but this just looks like a color coordinated mess.


----------



## giannis1345 (Jun 6, 2014)

Just awesome !!! 

I have the same case and I could not even recognize it...
how have you made the psu bottom mounted?

*for those who didn't know this guy transformed a 2004 case into this beauty !


----------



## poumpoum1972 (Jun 6, 2014)

aspire said:


> I voted 5/10 because:
> 
> I'm sorry, but this just looks like a color coordinated mess.



*Instead of looking at the color, look at the work done rather
And made the same and then we'll talk !!!*


----------

